# Numenor is Atlantis?



## Pippin (Apr 6, 2002)

*Numenor*

Here is a simple one:

Do you find any similarities in Tolkien`s words between Numenor and Atlantis?


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 6, 2002)

Hello, and welcome to the forum Pippin! 
Yes, of course. I think Tolkien was trying to make the groundwork for the Atlantis-myth of today, as he did for ancient realms and magical creatures. 
The first similarity is that they were both sunk, for one reason of another. Another is that they were both in the middle of the ocean, and their fames were known all around the world.


----------



## Goro Shimura (Apr 7, 2002)

Actually, Akallabeth is "Atlante" in the Eldarin tongue. (see p 347 of Sil.) 

Pontifex-- how do you make the special characters to make the above words spelled correctly??


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 8, 2002)

I had never realised it but now I think of it, I find some strong similarities:

Atlantis whas magnificent and its people were very improved. They were much more improved than other people of that time.
Because of their improvement, they became too proud and lust for power overtook them. They became greedy.
Finally, their punishment for their greed was their total destruction and the sinking of their isnland.
Ah yes they were both islands in the sea!
[/list=1]


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 9, 2002)

Goro: Ahem ahem.  That's _Akallabêth_ and _Atalantë_.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 9, 2002)

Well in my view there's a connection between Numenor and Atlatis.People who lived there were so developed that,it cause their death.It's simple!


----------

